# Sale una raya vertical de color roja muy fina en media pantalla



## sabino08

en mi televisor plasma de 50 me sale una raya muy fina en media pantalla


----------



## ilcapo

hola ! a mi me pasa a veces algo raro tambien , la mitad derecha se ve diferente a la mitad izquierda,  una mitad esta un poquito mas oscura que la otra, me pasa muuuy de vez en cuando y despues se soluciona solo,,,, tengo 2 teorias: 

1) la antena esta mal colocada detras del TV y hace un mal contacto y produce este fallo ( como es muy tenue la diferencia nunca me dieron ganas de llegarme detras del TV y tocar la antena asi que seguira siendo una teoria XD! ) 
2) el Tv (LCD) esta fabricado por bloques y los bloques de la izquierda y derecha son independientes, por lo que a veces la electronica de cada bloque no estan en fase y resultan estas diferencias 

y una ultima teoria es que al TV le queden pocas horas de vida y en cualquier momento palme XD 

saludos


----------



## omarmaiz

en los dos casos se esta produciendo falso contacto, bien sea por soldadura o flex, también ocurre cuando utilizan paños húmedos para limpiar la pantalla,el liquido penetra por las orillas y dañan los contactos,en ocasiones los filtros resecos dan múltiples fallas y no me estañara que encuentres algunos con ganas de inflarse. su remplazo debe de ser su valor exacto en mf. y su voltaje no menor,y algo importante es que sea de 105°c.
una lampara deficiente produce poca luz en el lado correspondiente, aunque de ser así el protector del inverter actuaria y apagara a los pocos segundo, no es este el caso a menos que el fabricante no uso oscilador o controlador que cense las lamp. como los lg,acer,samsung aoc, etc.
pero lo mas común es las soladuras y filtros.


----------



## Tomas Rubio

Hola !, también podría ser y como muy probable, un defecto en el  panel de plasma, se suelen dar estos casos y aparecer una o varias lineas verticales en distintos sitios de la pantalla.


----------



## nocta

Intentá aplicando un poco de presión sobre donde aparece la línea. No en la pantalla, sino en el marco de la tele.
Si con esto se soluciona (se va la línea roja) entonces el defecto está en el contacto de la pantalla y la única solución es cambiar el display ya que esos contactos van a presión y no soldados.


----------



## javiersb85

Buenas, yo dispongo de este problema... adjunto foto. No se como solucionarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con mucho cuidado probá de apretar el flex de ese sector.


----------

